# Restrictions on 190



## Cookie21 (Jan 3, 2017)

hi everyone, 

would anyone have information on restrictions on the 190 visa. 

1. does the employer have to be registered in the state?
2. can the employer be registered in a different state but you reside in the nominated state and work remote? 
3. is it only that you need to have a permanent address in the said state?
4. can you travel outside of the state/country for work purposes. 

thanks!


----------

